# Emission Tests Failed



## bharad (May 2, 2006)

The following is NOT READY for the emission tests on 1997 Nissan Altima

Catalytic Converters: NOT READY
Oxygen Sensors: NOT READY
EGR System: NOT READY

Check Engine Light bulb was fused earlier and was advised to drive around 200 miles after fixing the bulb, before coming for the test next time.

The mechanic says, that oxygen sensors should have been ready by this time, but it seems he is not able to figure out the exact reason behind the above, and has asked me to drive few more miles before checking it again.

I am not able to figure out anything reg. above.

I will appreciate if any body has any suggestions on the above, for what could be the possible cause and why I need to drive few more miles for the oxygen sensor to be ready


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Take it to a mechanic.


----------



## bharad (May 2, 2006)

It has already been with the mechanic. He says to drive a few more miles so that and oxygen sensor should be ready. If there is any problem according to him the check engine light should have come on.



jserrano said:


> Take it to a mechanic.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

try another mechanic.


----------



## bharad (May 2, 2006)

*Old Computer was the cause*

Mechanic has finally figured out the problem after spending 800$ on changing the oxygen sensor, catalytic converter, EGR valve.

And the problem was, that the computer on my car is a 95 nissan altima, and it was replaced by one of its past owners. And all the components get ready when the car is in drive mode, as soon as the car is switched off, all the components go into not ready mode.

I will appreciate if somebody can let me know, if my mechanics guess is right or is there any major/minor issue that the mechanic is not aware off which caused the components to go into not ready state when the car is switched off.

Thanks


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

Like what you mentioned, your mechanic is guessing which means he is not 100% sure of what he is telling you... It reminds me of my previous mechanic who told me that he guess I should change my Renault oxygen sensor because it is throwing a code P0139 - "Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Slow Response Bank 1 Sensor 2"... I really don't like the attitude of guessing game... So, I ask a second opinion and this time my second mechanic was really sure that it was a frayed wiring in the sensor... Replaced the wire and it was fixed immediately and save some bucks... So, my suggestion is to replace your mechanic... I'm pretty sure your mechanic is not sure of what he is talking of... Good luck...


----------

